# Haynie 25 Magnum or Majek 25 Extreme



## Shallow Rocks (Feb 29, 2012)

Any tournament loaded performance numbers and ride/handling opinions?
Haynie w-300 V-rod
Majek w-300 yamaha


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

You just broke 2cool.....


----------



## Shallow Rocks (Feb 29, 2012)

Agdud07 said:


> You just broke 2cool.....


Been watching a while.
Ready to buy a new boat.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Shallow Rocks said:


> Been watching a while.
> Ready to buy a new boat.


That's a hell of way to do it. Nice.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Man you should not have asked that LOL. Here's some info on the 25' Magnum, but the magnum is going to ride better than the Majek just saying. Now where is that popcorn.... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=464810&highlight=Haynie+25+magnum


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I haven't heard much about that new Haynie, looks nice. 

the xtreme is 25' 6" with a 103" beam. 

the haynie is 24' 9" with a 97" beam. 


"the haynie is going to ride better"... hmmm..... they're both pad V boats around 25 feet long. I would think the ride is going to be pretty friggen close between the two. probably boils down to what color boat you think is prettier.


----------



## Shallow Rocks (Feb 29, 2012)

I have many friends with Haynie HO's.
I know they ride better than my 22 Pathfinder.
Just like the wider beam of the Magnum and Extreme.


----------



## Wacken'emWading (May 27, 2013)

Haynes magnum would definitely take the chop much much better, but majek can go faster. The drafts are within an inch. Personally, I'm not a big fan of majeks and would definitely go with the magnum. The magnum can take the chop so much better than the majek that i would never second guess going with the haynie.

Where are you?
Bc if you are in a bay system with bad chop, like galvesto bay, definitely go with the haynie
If you are in a bay system far south where it's pretty calm, maybe the extra speed of the majek would come in handy

I would go with the haynie bc I think haynies are much better built boats for all conditions


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Wacken'emWading said:


> Haynes magnum would definitely take the chop much much better, but majek can go faster. The drafts are within an inch. Personally, I'm not a big fan of majeks and would definitely go with the magnum. The magnum can take the chop so much better than the majek that i would never second guess going with the haynie.


so you've ran both of these boats ?


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

I seriously doubt many people have had a chance to ride in both of these boats. I think people are just making up stuff at this point. Also, I don't think this one will ridE like other hanie's, isnt this the Scb designed mold? Was that just a rumor? I apologize in advance if I heard wrong.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

gonefishing2 said:


> I seriously doubt many people have had a chance to ride in both of these boats. I think people are just making up stuff at this point. Also, I don't think this one will ridE like other hanie's, isnt this the Scb designed mold? Was that just a rumor? I apologize in advance if I heard wrong.


No. The promax is built off the plug purchased from Simmons, the magnum is an oversized high output basically and 100% haynie design.


----------



## Wacken'emWading (May 27, 2013)

Kyle 1974 said:


> so you've ran both of these boats ?


Ridden in a HO in 3-4' seas going 60 MPH running away from a storm and that ***** glided across those waves like they were just ripples. HO's and Magnum are closely related.

I've also had the hell beaten out of me in a Majek 22' Extreme.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

And we are off :headknock


----------



## djohn71 (Sep 5, 2012)

To be clear, a 22 Extreme and a 25.5 are not the same boat, do not ride the same in rough water. So if your comparison is between a 22 and a 25.5, then you need to ride in a 25.5. I have ridden in them extensively and the handle any rough chop most bay systems can throw at you in conditions you would consider fishing in. 

3-4 footers, were you offshore? We have crossed CC bay in a storm with 40 mph winds and rain during the IFA and barely saw three footers. Running into them you could probably do 20-30 knots in a 25.5, a 22. Or a tower boat. 

Haynie makes a nice boat, I've ridden in the HO, but I wouldn't use it as the basis for a boat which has a different size. I also wouldn't compare a 19' Pathfinder to a 22'.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

The first Majek 25 xtreme ever produced was taken almost 60 miles offshore and caught dolphin and wahoo out of. Every Majek 25 xtreme I sell I take past the jetties and never slow up. I have switched a lot of customers from other bay boats by just taking them for a ride and if guides are willing to spend more money on a Majek then any other pad vee texas built boat then I would think there is a reason. I hear Haynie's a great riding boats but I would definitely schedule a demo in both and see which one fits your needs the best. There is a reason Majek sells more bay boats in texas then your other texas built guys.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Wacken'emWading said:


> Ridden in a HO in 3-4' seas going 60 MPH running away from a storm and that ***** glided across those waves like they were just ripples. HO's and Magnum are closely related.
> 
> I've also had the hell beaten out of me in a Majek 22' Extreme.


Haha 3-4 ft seas and my 25 mako runs in 6 inches. I have never ridden in a Haynie magnum but my 1985 25 mako which is a deep v doesn't even take 3-4's as your describing. I have a lot of time in 22 and 25 extremes and they are both fantastic machines. The 25 hands down rides like a dream. My buddy has a 24 HO and it gets squirley at 60+. Idk how it compares to the magnum but I have done 70+ in extremes and feel way safer. That's just my 2 cents but 60 in 3-4's that's bogus.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Just get one of each..swap em back and forth each weekend. Best of both worlds and cover all the bases.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

There isn't a better answer with these boats. Both Haynie and Majek are well respected builders that use similar construction methods. Both boats use the same basic design on the hull for performance. Both boats have similar draft, plane and top end numbers comparably equipped. You really can't make a wrong choice with either boat.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

ut755ln said:


> There isn't a better answer with these boats. Both Haynie and Majek are well respected builders that use similar construction methods. Both boats use the same basic design on the hull for performance. Both boats have similar draft, plane and top end numbers comparably equipped. You really can't make a wrong choice with either boat.


Well Said!!!!


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

A few guides have the Magnum and here is what I have heard straight from Chris as well as a guide who had multiple HO's before the magnum. Rides better, floats in less, and is faster than the HO. That my friends is a winner because I thought I would never get out of an HO. After this summer I am moving from an HO to a Magnum.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I took a video on my phone running out to the rigs this morning in what had to be at least a 6 foot chop. I went 60 the whole time.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Cool video but nowhere close to 6' chop. Doubt that's even 2' chop.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

yellowskeeter said:


> Cool video but nowhere close to 6' chop. Doubt that's even 2' chop.


I never video in less than 4 footers. Had to be big. I stopped halfway and slammed a mountain dew because I couldn't handle the intensity otherwise.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I never video in less than 4 footers. Had to be big. I stopped halfway and slammed a mountain dew because I couldn't handle the intensity otherwise.


Lol


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

You are luckier than the guys in the Perfect Storm. Glad you made it back OK 

LOL


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

You beat me to it, no doubt, "The ole 3 and 4 footers get em' every time" ordeal. Its SUMMERTIME..I know I have been saying that a lot lately, but its my new tag line till Mid August, LMFAO

Lets watch that wave height out there!



Im Headed South said:


> And we are off :headknock


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

Never been in a haynie, but I have a 25 extreme with a 300 verado and I absolutely love it. No complaints. I guide in ms and have to cross the ms sound almost daily and It does great in a chop. I couldn't be more impressed with the all around capabilities of this boat.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> The first Majek 25 xtreme ever produced was taken almost 60 miles offshore and caught dolphin and wahoo out of. Every Majek 25 xtreme I sell I take past the jetties and never slow up. I have switched a lot of customers from other bay boats by just taking them for a ride and if guides are willing to spend more money on a Majek then any other pad vee texas built boat then I would think there is a reason. I hear Haynie's a great riding boats but I would definitely schedule a demo in both and see which one fits your needs the best. There is a reason Majek sells more bay boats in texas then your other texas built guys.


Out the jetties and never even slow up huh?

OP, go take a ride in them. You'll be able to tell which rides better.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> And we are off :headknock


And it took 12 whole posts, new 2cool record.


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

*yep*



Kyle 1974 said:


> I took a video on my phone running out to the rigs this morning in what had to be at least a 6 foot chop. I went 60 the whole time.


And lived to tell about it....... Those are snotty 7'ers if anyone has ever seen one

LOL


----------



## nolaks (Feb 3, 2011)

Man i had heard all you TX guys talking up these Haynies and their "good rides". I run a lot of boats (ran 3 makes this week). Anway, i ran this haynie HO 24 last weekend, i def would not say it had a good ride. I was expecting so much more. It rode exactly like what i'd expect a shallow draft no liner, light boat to ride like. I guess you guys must compare them to other TX boats. I did run an el pescador 2 weeks ago, and yes the Haynie rode like a dream compared to that. Both ran a lot shallower than other "good riding" boats, but that isn't really a factor down here.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

nolaks said:


> Man i had heard all you TX guys talking up these Haynies and their "good rides". I run a lot of boats (ran 3 makes this week). Anway, i ran this haynie HO 24 last weekend, i def would not say it had a good ride. I was expecting so much more. It rode exactly like what i'd expect a shallow draft no liner, light boat to ride like. I guess you guys must compare them to other TX boats. I did run an el pescador 2 weeks ago, and yes the Haynie rode like a dream compared to that. Both ran a lot shallower than other "good riding" boats, but that isn't really a factor down here.


Don't know where down here is for one, and 2nd "shallow draft no liner boat, light boat to ride like" whats that supposed to mean ? What makes a linered boat any better than non linered ? Also maybe you rode in the Haynie Cat, because the cat drafts shallow not the HO.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

nolaks said:


> Man i had heard all you TX guys talking up these Haynies and their "good rides". I run a lot of boats (ran 3 makes this week). Anway, i ran this haynie HO 24 last weekend, i def would not say it had a good ride. I was expecting so much more. It rode exactly like what i'd expect a shallow draft no liner, light boat to ride like. I guess you guys must compare them to other TX boats. I did run an el pescador 2 weeks ago, and yes the Haynie rode like a dream compared to that. Both ran a lot shallower than other "good riding" boats, but that isn't really a factor down here.


I'm actually having a liner installed in my boat right now. the guys at the fiberglass shop said it's going to handle 12 foot swells, just like a florida style liner boat. I can't wait to get it back.


----------



## nolaks (Feb 3, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Don't know where down here is for one, and 2nd "shallow draft no liner boat, light boat to ride like" whats that supposed to mean ? What makes a linered boat any better than non linered ? Also maybe you rode in the Haynie Cat, because the cat drafts shallow not the HO.


A) Venice LA mostly
B) Weight


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

nolaks said:


> A) Venice LA mostly
> B) Weight


I know what light means, i was trying to figure out why you were dogging them. You didn't answer my 2nd question.


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I took a video on my phone running out to the rigs this morning in what had to be at least a 6 foot chop. I went 60 the whole time.
> 
> Looks like those 1' or less are beating your teeth out while you were running 45. :rotfl:


----------



## nolaks (Feb 3, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> I know what light means, i was trying to figure out why you were dogging them. You didn't answer my 2nd question.


I wasn't dogging them, i was making an astute educated observation based on my first real world experience with the hull. The boat was nice, i really enjoyed cleaning it. Those scuppers are great. I answered your second question. Generally, more weight will make the same boat ride better. Its not always true, as COG comes into play at some point, but if i blow 800 lbs of ice in the front of the 31 contender, it rides a lot better. Same if we take one more fuel, but not the same if you add heavier engines or fill the rear wells. Weight generally has an inverse effect on WOT speed and MPG. There was really no one over here to tell about the boat, so i thought i'd comment on this page and see what ya'lls thoughts were. I figured these boats must really shine in other areas and fit your needs, since everybody over there runs them.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Makaira_Nigricans said:


> Kyle 1974 said:
> 
> 
> > I took a video on my phone running out to the rigs this morning in what had to be at least a 6 foot chop. I went 60 the whole time.
> ...


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

go pull up the bouy data yesterday for offshore seas out of port A and see what they were at 11 AM. they were beating my teeth out? that's funny... my buddy was drinking a beer right in front of the camera the entire time and didn't even spill a drop on the non linered surface[/quote]

HAHA If he was drinking beer when your boat drops to the bottom of that wave trough he is lucky not to be eating liquid dinners. I was watching your fiberglass shudder. If your boat ain't glidin you're rough riddin. 
P.S. I think your speedometer is broken.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

I found this. Hope it keeps this thread rolling, I have no part in this discourse, I just like the entertainment. Only one I found with wave data.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

bjmillet said:


> I found this. Hope it keeps this thread rolling, I have no part in this discourse, I just like the entertainment. Only one I found with wave data.


Ouch...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Sum, Sum , Summertime, summertime,summertime!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I'm actually having a liner installed in my boat right now. the guys at the fiberglass shop said it's going to handle 12 foot swells, just like a florida style liner boat. I can't wait to get it back.


LMAO


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Makaira_Nigricans said:
> 
> 
> > go pull up the bouy data yesterday for offshore seas out of packery and see what they were at 10 AM. they were beating my teeth out? that's funny... my buddy was drinking a beer right in front of the camera the entire time and didn't even spill a drop on the non linered surface
> ...


----------



## Shallow Rocks (Feb 29, 2012)

Now that we have the best ride narrowed down:headknock

Which boat is going to get me from Marker 37 to The Community Bar in the least amount of time?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Shallow Rocks said:


> Now that we have the best ride narrowed down:headknock
> 
> Which boat is going to get me from Marker 37 to The Community Bar in the least amount of time?


Speed is going to be very close between the 2 hulls similarly setup with the same power. I wouldn't consider anything but a haynie just because of the service you get from Chris' though IMO how well they treat their customers is unreal, and everyone there will go way out of their way to get you back on the water if an issue ever does come up with your boat. A magnum with smallest front deck possible, a cut down deluxe console with bucket seats, and the biggest livewell possible in the rear would be a perfect Mansfield boat, and get you there plenty fast enough and definitely comfortable enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I have not ridden in a Magnum yet but have ridden in a 25' Extreme with a 300 Yamaha and that Extreme was a smooth riding boat for sure. We crossed Yarborough and the mouth of Baffin on a 30 mph windy day and it handled that stuff with ease. I was very impressed. I am sure the Magnum has a great ride as well. Best advice I can give is go take a test drive of both boats on a windy day in an open bay system and choose the boat that is your favorite. My guess is they probably ride pretty similarly and it will come down to other factors. Personally I would rather have the 300 Yamaha offshore series on either boat instead of the Verado but that's just my personal preference since the Yamaha is lighter and has more torque. I don't think you can go wrong with either hull though.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Can Majek change the deck layout easily? I know some are capped (don't know about the 25')?? That may be something to consider if you have a certain way you want to layout your boxes (better ride or speed). Really a good problem to have. Good luck.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

fattyflattie said:


> Can Majek change the deck layout easily? I know some are capped (don't know about the 25')?? That may be something to consider if you have a certain way you want to layout your boxes (better ride or speed). Really a good problem to have. Good luck.


the 25 does have a cap but they will add more storage up front too.


----------



## bngluce (Mar 15, 2007)

I just had a 25 xtreme built by premier yamaha in Beaumont. They can and will do just about anything you want to these boats. They handle the chop extremely well and have a great ride. If you are really interested give the manager Sean a call. He will take care of you.


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

I've hit 64 with my 25 extreme 300 vrod. That light though. 60-61 tournament loaded.


----------



## benellihunting (Jan 12, 2005)

*Haynie all the way*

I just picked up my Haynie magnum last week and have put 19 hours on it. Has 6 people offshore out of Port A on the second day. Fished the bay all the rest of the week with some pretty big winds and waves on Saturday and Sunday and ate them up. The guys at Chris's marine wanted me to come for a test ride on a very windy day to show what the boat will realy be like. I can assure you that the 25 Haynie ride will blow your mind as well as you will be able to design the storage and deck size on your boat . I do not know if Majek will do that .


----------



## Shallow Rocks (Feb 29, 2012)

benellihunting said:


> I just picked up my Haynie magnum last week and have put 19 hours on it. Has 6 people offshore out of Port A on the second day. Fished the bay all the rest of the week with some pretty big winds and waves on Saturday and Sunday and ate them up. The guys at Chris's marine wanted me to come for a test ride on a very windy day to show what the boat will realy be like. I can assure you that the 25 Haynie ride will blow your mind as well as you will be able to design the storage and deck size on your boat . I do not know if Majek will do that .


 That is a good looking boat. Did you go with the 250 motor? Not sure if you are still in the break-in but what kind of WOT numbers?

I think I need to go for a ride in one. Have ridden in many HO's.


----------

